# cockapoo christmas



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Delta has almost all he big teeth now. lol i pulled a baby one out the other day playing tug.

















lol their were ment to be two of thease but someone(Delta?) ate it lol and had a nibble at the otrher one.

























































































i got a cuddly cockapoo toy lol and i lst my keys last year and never got myself a new sat as i know they are in the house somewhere as i know the list time i used them i locked the fount door after a night out. so lol my got me a new one cut and two cockapoo key rings lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

YOu all look to have had a great time loads of pressies x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

cockapoo tongues! heehee


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I love those pictures Kendal!


----------

